# Best AOKP Tablet Mode DPI



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Just wondering what people felt the best DPI was for tablet mode on AOKP? Also is there some way to make the text and icons on the status bar bigger?


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Just wondering what people felt the best DPI was for tablet mode on AOKP? Also is there some way to make the text and icons on the status bar bigger?


160 is "real" Tablet Mode on JB, but 180 used to trigger it on ICS, whereas now 180 is true "phablet" mode, like on the Nexus 7. I think everything looks best at 180, especially on our phones. That's what I run AOKP at, with Tablet Mode force enabled. You can change the size of the navbar when in Tablet Mode, well you can with an upcoming merge, not sure if it worked before. The custom targets for Tablet navbar are being fixed, too. I don't know of any way to change the size of the notification icons, though. Changing the text size for the whole device makes the text larger, though.


----------

